

How the [National Geographic] Afghan Girl was Identified by Her Iris Patterns - mmastrac
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~jgd1000/afghan.html
Background on the story at National Geographic: http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2002/04/afghan-girl/index-text
======
mmastrac
Background on the story and original image at National Geographic:
[http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2002/04/afghan-
girl/index-...](http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2002/04/afghan-girl/index-
text)

